# If you had a Figure drawing tutorial...



## Zst Xkn (Dec 19, 2007)

If you had an online figure drawing tutorial, what sort of things would you want in it?

I made a few in the past for Flash when I was part of a Flash animation community. now I'm thinking of making some new ones to reflect my current interests.

So what sort of things would you be interested in learning from an online tutorial?


----------



## Mianame (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, first of all I would only use a flash one if it had the next button option. So many people feel the next to skip over that and it makes things veeerryy difficult ><

I'm always interested in seeing more tutorials on facial expressions and hands myself.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 19, 2007)

Mianame said:
			
		

> I'm always interested in seeing more tutorials on facial expressions and hands myself.



Same, easily two of the hardest things to get down imo since they can vary so much


----------



## InsomniacOvrLrd (Dec 19, 2007)

I think something that would suck the years of bad drawing out of the process would be great for a tutorial.
and by that i mean, i don't think that art can be put into a tutorial.  Construction; yes.  composition; yes. Figure drawing; no. you can show someone how to draw a particular figure, but they have to fight through the sketchbooks filled with failures for years, edging up their skill the old fashioned way. Sorry to be a downer, but i just think that the only way to teach is to show, and a tutorial won't help with that.

Some oc sessions with people looking to learn could help though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2007)

I think there are a lot of tutorials out there, if people aren't reading or looking at them, it's going to be a problem. There are many exercises that people should do but don't want to because they're in a rush to have a cool style.

I only do short tips on "massing" and stuff that I actually found in a regular book and practice makes perfect, or as close as you can get. People need to learn how to see what is in front of them so they know before drawing what they "know"


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 19, 2007)

InsomniacOvrLrd said:
			
		

> I think something that would suck the years of bad drawing out of the process would be great for a tutorial.
> and by that i mean, i don't think that art can be put into a tutorial.  Construction; yes.  composition; yes. Figure drawing; no. you can show someone how to draw a particular figure, but they have to fight through the sketchbooks filled with failures for years, edging up their skill the old fashioned way. Sorry to be a downer, but i just think that the only way to teach is to show, and a tutorial won't help with that.
> 
> Some oc sessions with people looking to learn could help though.



No, a tutorial is not a one job wonder and make you amazing at figure drawing.
But lessons do help speed up the process. Even though you'll still have to go through so many sketchbooks of drawing XD


----------



## Gobby (Dec 23, 2007)

MDTailz said:
			
		

> InsomniacOvrLrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kind of at a loss as to what those lessons would look like.

1.)Look at person.
2.)Draw person. NOTE: Try to capture person as quickly as possible.  You never know when they'll try to move on you.  Sneaky bastards...

And really, that's probably the best way to do it.  Sure, you can try to break down figures into squares, circles, and other simple geometry, but you're ultimately going to have to study a human figure eventually to capture all of the subtle nuances that make up the finishing touches of any person.

You can be taught how muscles work, which muscles go where, and be shown what happens when you flex your arm, but where does that get you?  You know how it works.  But then, you know how your hands work, and how your face contorts to create expression as well.  That doesn't make it any easier to draw.  Eventually, you'll have to look at models or pictures and recreate them to really capture what's happening.

Practice, practice, practice.  Tear that sketchbook up.  Never relent, keep on drawing.  Your hands are bleeding?  Keep it up...well, maybe you can take a break at that point. @_@


----------

